# Trouble ID'ing kitchen faucet



## apensity (Jul 24, 2011)

I have looked all over the internet and cannot find this faucet. It is a Kohler, about 6-7 years old. Anyone know the model? http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5972594604/


----------



## RocLok (Jul 25, 2011)

I can not see the photo...


----------



## apensity (Jul 25, 2011)

RocLok said:


> I can not see the photo...


Couldn't get it to work through inputing into post, so here is the link. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 25, 2011)

Call 1-800-4-KOHLER and you can tell them that you bought one of their (Expensive Junk) faucets and now you can't find it even on their website to get parts... (so typical for Kohler)

Tell them it looks a lot like the K-12185 Fairfax(R) single-control remote valve kitchen sink faucet with sidespray and lever handle then explain the differences.

You should be able to get free parts under their lifetime guarantee but it may take a month or, so (again typical for Kohler) to get them...

Why do I hate Kohler?
Because every fixture they make they reinvent the wheel sometimes several times on the same part number so finding the parts is a nightmare and they have so many parts they don't even stock them at the factory.... Just my :2cents:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 25, 2011)

Mind if I ask what's wrong with the faucet?


----------



## Garmo (Sep 7, 2011)

that is not a Kohler faucet, but it is a Kohler sink.  I think it might be a Pegasus from Home Depot perhaps?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Even Worse.... :2cents:

Why not pull the cartridge and see if we can match that?

Also as TX Builder asked...
What is wrong with it?


----------



## apensity (Sep 7, 2011)

Garmo said:


> that is not a Kohler faucet, but it is a Kohler sink.  I think it might be a Pegasus from Home Depot perhaps?



I actually did contact Kohler about 3 years ago for a leaking valve on the faucet and they sent me a replacement that dropped right in, so I would think it is a Kohler, if not, then the parts from the Kohler should fit if the valve did, right? I'm just going to send them a pic from my phone and see if they can tell. I've brushed it off for a few weeks due to family medical issues, so I can finally figure out what I need now that I have some time. THank you all for the input.


----------



## Garmo (Sep 19, 2011)

Search for a Price Pfister Marielle.  You should find a match!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 19, 2011)

Garmo said:


> Search for a Price Pfister Marielle.  You should find a match!



Sure looks like it to me...

Parts Sheet


----------



## apensity (Sep 19, 2011)

@ Garmo: Awesome find! Thank you so much!


----------

